# Who are the best medieval furry artists that take commissions?



## Chirmaya3 (Aug 13, 2016)

I've been searching for a few days for furry artists that draw high quality medieval furry artwork, but the best one that I've seen don't seem to do many commissions. (I need to be able to commission many hours/images.)

Does anyone know of artists that fit this description?


----------



## Lavender Wind (Aug 15, 2016)

Sure i am not the best. 
But i like medieval ages and interested in big project. 
And i want to develop medieval armor for furries, because my husband do it for humans!
Take a look to my gallery Artwork Gallery for LaWinder -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## gonard (Aug 15, 2016)

Lavender Wind said:


> Sure i am not the best.
> But i like medieval ages and interested in big project.
> And i want to develop medieval armor for furries, because my husband do it for humans!
> Take a look to my gallery Artwork Gallery for LaWinder -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> ...


I like this style. 
This is random but have you ever heard of redwall?


----------



## Lavender Wind (Aug 15, 2016)

gonard said:


> I like this style.
> This is random but have you ever heard of redwall?


Thank you. Only heard, not even watch. But i want to).
...it seems to be little offtop. Let's talk outside of post?


----------



## darien (Aug 22, 2016)

I might be slightly biased but Userpage of thetigress -- Fur Affinity [dot] net does everything from medieval to modern, and does it very well- as her gallery shows. I've commissioned her before and been very happy with the results.

She's worked on a few series image sets as well for commissioners. So I do know that is within her ability.

here's a few of her medieval works:



Spoiler


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

Chirmaya3 said:


> I've been searching for a few days for furry artists that draw high quality medieval furry artwork, but the best one that I've seen don't seem to do many commissions. (I need to be able to commission many hours/images.)
> 
> Does anyone know of artists that fit this description?



I've always wanted to try medieval. But my styles quite unusual so it might not be what you're after.

-Raddy


----------

